# Stanza 90 : Removal of key from ignition



## fsb (Dec 27, 2004)

For at least the last two years, when my first drive of the day is short (less than 10 miles) I cannot remove the key from the ignition switch. I have to wait 5 minutes than I can remove it. If my first drive of the day is more than 10 miles I do not encounter this problem. I do not encounter the problem also if the subsequents drives of the day are short or long. 

Last October I had to change the battery and than the problem vanished, but two weeks ago it reoccurred.

Did someone else ever had the same difficulty, and what did you do?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fsb said:


> For at least the last two years, when my first drive of the day is short (less than 10 miles) I cannot remove the key from the ignition switch. I have to wait 5 minutes than I can remove it. If my first drive of the day is more than 10 miles I do not encounter this problem. I do not encounter the problem also if the subsequents drives of the day are short or long.
> 
> Last October I had to change the battery and than the problem vanished, but two weeks ago it reoccurred.
> 
> Did someone else ever had the same difficulty, and what did you do?


wow...thats a funny problem.....i dunno what to say about that. sounds like maybe it needs time to build up voltage or something before the key comes out...but it just doesn't sounds logical. thats a funny one


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Use a little squirt of liquid graphite in the lock cylinder and try a new ignition key.

Troy


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

My '92 Stanza has done that a few times. I ended up just beating the crap out of the steering wheel with my head and emitting some select four letter words and it seemed to pop out. I noticed it was only with my stock key, with my new spare that has never happened. maybe you could try getting a new key made...


----------

